# Turbo Relay Removal



## jdonovan26 (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a 2001 allroad with about 166,000 miles. I was reading through posts a few weeks ago about someone that removed the turbo relays to get better fuel mileage. I've searched around again today and cannot find it. If you seem to find it please post the link. 

Has anyone tried this or have advice or input on how it would run without any other modifications?


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

What is this 'turbo relay' thing you're talking about? :sly: 

Got a link?


----------

